# 2021 LPGA Priority List



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have been asked many times how the LPGA constructs their field lists every week.
In most cases they use the LPGA Priority List.

Here is the brand new 2021 LPGA Priority List (with a brief explanation of how they put their weekly fields together).











www.womensgolf.com/2021-lpga-priority-list


----------

